# what was i thinking ? :(



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i took the plunge and poor dolce suffered the consequences... lets say he doesnt look to good . luckily for him i didnt cut any hair on his head or on his tail n his legs even though cut short they look kinda good ,, but my poor doggy looks pink n skinny. he has what i would say is the lion look a big furry head and tail but a shaved body .. lol he was very cooperative for the grooming and i started out pefect when i was using the comb but of course inpatient me , i decided to take off the comb cause i felt like not much was coming off and well there was the pink patch , so i had to continue n even him out , dolce is soooo tiny n skinny , lol my poor baby , i dont even wanna take a picture .. he threatened to leave home if he i posted him on here , heheh . luckily he has some pjs. and he looks cute in them .. now the big question is "HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO GROW BACK????''


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I bet he still looks so cute. Been there and done that! It grows back really fast. Happy to hear he was cooperative, though. 

Linda


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Liza, I give you credit for even trying...I wish I would groom my 3 but I take them to the groomer. It should'nt take long for his hair to start growing back. I remember when the groomer shaved my beloved Scrappy Doo(cocker mix) down really short.:w00t: I think even she knew it was too short, so I put some tshirts on her until it grew back:HistericalSmiley: Just so you know when I had Chloe cut short I thought oh now she can were all kinds of cloths. Well you still have to brush them or matts:w00t: After I take cloths off I make sure I brush them out. I try not to keep her in cloths more then 4 hours. I'm sure Dolce is as cute as ever:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he looks adorable with clothes my worry is that his size small clothes are not going to fit , only his xs ones .. lol luckily i didnt mess w his face or head .. my daughter says ma now he doesnt feel like a dog . lol  when u say his hair will grow fast ummm how fast , hopefully by April when we go to Florida he will have some hair back .


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm sure he is adorable!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw, not to worry - his hair will grow fast, I promise! 

I'm sure he doesn't look as bad as you think anyway!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL no worries,  you will be amazed how fast it grows. I use the 7F blade on Lola which is very short, (she isn't that skinny though) because it grows so quickly, bet he will be naked only a very short time


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I told you the #10 blade would leave him shaved with pink skin showing, lol. Don't worry, after 2 weeks it will be long enough that the pink won't show through. I have shaved London once with the #10 and yes, it's a shock at first, but you get used to it after a few days. Now you know to only use the comb attachments, hehe. You probably won't have to clip his body again for 2 months or so now, though.

I would love to see a pic of him, I'm sure he looks fine! It's just short, not uneven so don't worry too much.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awwww Liza don't worry it will grow back fast!! For now I think it's cute sweater time!! When I first tried clipping Aolani I thought not much was coming off but then again I really didn't want much to come off anyway. I guess in a couple of weeks you will get the cut you wanted. Did he not like the clippers on his legs? I'm sure Dolce looks absolutely adorable anyway - when you got it, you got it


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce ... lol i dont dare take a pic of him nakey... he has no fur !!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Liza-no worries! You should have seen some of the haircuts I have given. :smpullhair: I've been doing my own for years now and I still make mistakes every once in awhile. You will get better each time and the hair grows back pretty fast. Please do not let this discourage you. I always use the combs with mine when I cut the body to help prevent nicks, and cutting the hair too close. Think of all the money you will save not to mention you are protecting little Dolce's health. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, he looks fine to me in that pic! There's nothing bad about his haircut!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Awwww he does look like a skinny little thing! I bet in a week or two max he will have lost the pink look. And he surely feels much better with no mats.  Isn't it funny how they can be a totally different clothing size depending on how much hair they have? Lol


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Dolce looks very cute in his little jammies.
It grows back pretty fast.
Paris has had a similar look, and she has forgiven me!
She wore her sweaters a lot! 
don't give up on the grooming!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

hey he doesn't look bad, and at least now he doesn't have those matts. hang in there.... and there's always pj's and sweaters!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

He's so tiny and adorable! Frankie's first hair cut was a lot shorter than I had intended. Within two weeks he looked more white and less pink. Certainly by April I think you'll have the look you were going for. Kudos for doing it yourself, I hope to do the same one day.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up about it Liza!!! Its only hair and will grow back.  I think he looks like a sweet doll in those jammies. And I am sure he feels better with no mats pulling on his skin.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sure you did a great job, Liza!! And how awesome you decided to groom him yourself...I dont think I could ever do that with Bailey, he is just too squirmy! Dolce is such a cutie...he looks adorable in his pjs!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for the encouragement girls . i think he looks cute , he does seem to be more comfy , and hopefully it will grow fast , im having fun putting all his clothes on him , he is teeny though teeny !!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*New Year*

New Year new hair, he looks super cute and by April he will be filled out.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I am sure he looks great it will grow back by April for sure.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww don't feel bad Liza!! You did a great job!! The fur will grow back SUPER FAST and it just takes practice to get a hang of how long to leave their fur for!! I actually trimmed Yeager this weekend too and I can't show pictures because one of his legs is has shorter than his other ones and I didn't want them to all look that thin hehe, but I really want to be able to master the techniques of grooming Yeager, so I will keep practicing on him haha! But I am also considering taking him to the groomer once his hair grows back out and just trimming a little bit on weekly basis.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh it'll grow back! Relax. This really is something you have to learn by doing. My first had some awful cuts while I learned...but after a while (read months and months and months) we got it down and she looked nice.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

jmm said:


> Oh it'll grow back! Relax. This really is something you have to learn by doing. My first had some awful cuts while I learned...but after a while (read months and months and months) we got it down and she looked nice.


yes! there is hope


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I clipped Milo just over a week ago and I can already see that it's longer - so Dolce's will be long in no time!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to do our dogs but Kitzel says "no way!" I tried to even him up this last time in Nov. and just made a huge mess of it---but it is Jan. and even critical I can hardly tell. 
Livin' life is not for the faint of heart Liza---just keep practicing! I doubt Dolce even notices!~


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

> I told you the #10 blade would leave him shaved with pink skin showing, lol.


:HistericalSmiley::rofl: :HistericalSmiley::rofl: :HistericalSmiley::rofl: :HistericalSmiley:




> Don't worry, after 2 weeks it will be long enough that the pink won't show through. I have shaved London once with the #10 and yes, it's a shock at first, but you get used to it after a few days. Now you know to only use the comb attachments, hehe. You probably won't have to clip his body again for 2 months or so now, though.
> 
> I would love to see a pic of him, I'm sure he looks fine! It's just short, not uneven so don't worry too much.


toooooo funny!! 

You know what I do. I take the comb off to even something out at the end of one groom and then, by the time I go to groom the next dog... I forgot I had taken off the comb...well, I start, always at the neck, so we have chicken neck for awhile :wub::wub::wub::wub:

I want to see pics too!!! My girls love their sweddies on, right after a groom.. they come RUNNING when I ask them if they want them on and are all on my lap "me first, me first"... they love them. It will grow out soon.. in the meantime, keep him warm


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The important thing is that you gave him a haircut with love! Don't beat yourself up for trying. You are way more brave than me! We all have to start somewhere, right? To be honest I think Dolce looks super cute and it's winter...the perfect time for him to flaunt his winter wardrobe!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww guys thanks but poor thing shakes off after he pees something he always did n theres nothing to shake lmao.. he does look cute sporting all his clothes , even though even the xs fits him loose .. and thankfully no matts .. im not sure if i wanna groomhim myself again ever ... poor baby ... but i love my doggie bald or not .. im going to post a pic later but pls dont show to any of the fluffs , especially the girls because he says hes embarrased n is going to try to pack some muscle before the summer


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry you sound scarred. But Maltese hair grows soooo fast!! TOO FAST!!

Personally, I don't find pink skin showing a bit to be a bad look at all, especially with long legs and tails! I think it looks cute and baby-ish!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce : pwomise to pwease not lawgh at me. my mommy weally twied but she messed me up ,im hwappy i dont have any matts anymore but now i feel naked all the time , twank gawd for all the warm sweaters and for my pjs , cause its a bit embawassing .. did u notwice thwat my mom left me a lil uneven , she never hweld cwippers in her hand before and i thwink she should have pwacticed on a stuffed animal fwirst or something .. i weally hwope thwat i grow my coat back nwice and pwetty because mommy twold me we going on wacation , n u know thweres alot of pwetty gwirls in the sunswhine state .. i also told mom she swhould gimme mwore tweats so i can pack some mwuscles, pwease dont let none of the pwetty gwirls in SM see this pwicture cause i would be sooo embawassed:blush::brownbag:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That's not bad at all! I was experimenting and did this to Caddy about 6 mos ago. OMG. It was such a shock but it actually didn't look to bad. I know what you mean about the combs, i get impatient with them also. I use a 5 f or a 7 f blade so I don't have to use the combs. 

Congrats on your first grooming job!

ETA I always tell myself after I finish grooming and giving a dog a haircut 'gee, I just saved $40' so even if it looks bad, I still avoided the groomer!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww thank u , i just want him to get his fluff back . lol and yeah thats what i think about i saved the cash and it was with me , but i think dolce would have preferred the real thing lol


bellaratamaltese said:


> That's not bad at all! I was experimenting and did this to Caddy about 6 mos ago. OMG. It was such a shock but it actually didn't look to bad. I know what you mean about the combs, i get impatient with them also. I use a 5 f or a 7 f blade so I don't have to use the combs.
> 
> Congrats on your first grooming job!
> 
> ETA I always tell myself after I finish grooming and giving a dog a haircut 'gee, I just saved $40' so even if it looks bad, I still avoided the groomer!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Liza - how many of us have gone to a salon, paid a lot of money and come out saying "She cut my hair too short!:smpullhair:" It happens even with professionals and then the next thing you know it grows in a little and it's fine. Don't worry - Dolce still looks adorable and I'll bet he's super handsome in his sweaters. It takes time to learn things so practice, practice, practice...though I am assuming when your kids see you with the clippers in hand they run just in case you want to practice on them. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

"i thwink she should have pwacticed on a stuffed animal fwirst or something" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Dolce you crack me up!! I promise you will have your fluffiness back in a week or two.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Dolce sweetie no matter what your still a little cutie!! Liza once again I give you credit for doing it...As Stacy said $40 a fluff, not here in Hawaii though more like 50-55. I'm considering learning when we get to Arizona:blink: of course my dh will tell me just to take them to the groomer. Probably thinks I'll mess up:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

funny susan cause yesterday i took my son to the barbershop n he was like thank god mommy didnt try to use the clippers on me :HistericalSmiley:and yeah i do think dolce looks cute in his sweaters thank god !!


Snowbody said:


> Liza - how many of us have gone to a salon, paid a lot of money and come out saying "She cut my hair too short!:smpullhair:" It happens even with professionals and then the next thing you know it grows in a little and it's fine. Don't worry - Dolce still looks adorable and I'll bet he's super handsome in his sweaters. It takes time to learn things so practice, practice, practice...though I am assuming when your kids see you with the clippers in hand they run just in case you want to practice on them. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce : but awntie april , isnt it twue ? pwactice mwakes perfwect , when i was learning to pee on my wee wee pad my mommy used to twell me all the twime thwat pwactice made perfwect so she should have pwacticed .. but im not mad at mommy , she gwave me lots of kissies and she sways she likes feeling my warm bwody nwext to hwer.. :wub:


Dora's Mom said:


> "i thwink she should have pwacticed on a stuffed animal fwirst or something" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Dolce you crack me up!! I promise you will have your fluffiness back in a week or two.


yes , its 70 plus over here .... kinda steep , i have two girls that get their hair done every two weeks , plus my hair n dolce .. phew !!!


mary-anderson said:


> Dolce sweetie no matter what your still a little cutie!! Liza once again I give you credit for doing it...As Stacy said $40 a fluff, not here in Hawaii though more like 50-55. I'm considering learning when we get to Arizona:blink: of course my dh will tell me just to take them to the groomer. Probably thinks I'll mess up:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Liza, don't feel badly because Rocky's groomer did the same thing to him, cut it so short. It will take a good two months to grow all the way to the way it was before. Don't worry..as it grows back it doesn't look so bad. Rocky looked really skinny too...time goes quickly and he will look the same to you before long!

Dolce...nothing can make you not look ADORABLE...you are too cute and Awntie Dianne loves your pictures of your cute little face.:wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks dianne ! ive kind of gotten used to it , but the first few dqays wow did he look funny , and thank god i didnt touch his face... lol so he still looks fluffy on his face .. The hair is growing fast actually , i can say though that we r both happy there are no matts !


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Liza, you are the cutest thing ever! And you certainly have more balls than me! :wub:

Dolce is still the most adorable thing ever, and as everyone else said ... it grows back!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Liza - how many of us have gone to a salon, paid a lot of money and come out saying "She cut my hair too short!:smpullhair:" It happens even with professionals and then the next thing you know it grows in a little and it's fine. Don't worry - Dolce still looks adorable and I'll bet he's super handsome in his sweaters. It takes time to learn things so practice, practice, practice...though I am assuming when your kids see you with the clippers in hand they run just in case you want to practice on them. :HistericalSmiley:


Ain't that the truth, LOL!

It's a shock to see all the hair gone, I know, but it does grow quick and I'm sure he enjoys not having mats. Bogie has suffered through a few bad hair days thanks to my novice grooming, but I have learned and we have bonded even more over all our grooming sessions. Don't give up.

I do recommend getting a 4FC blade or something like it instead of the combs. I know the blades are alot more expensive, but I think they are easier to use and you don't have to worry about a comb popping off and getting a bare patch.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

true !


heartmadeforyou said:


> Ain't that the truth, LOL!
> 
> It's a shock to see all the hair gone, I know, but it does grow quick and I'm sure he enjoys not having mats. Bogie has suffered through a few bad hair days thanks to my novice grooming, but I have learned and we have bonded even more over all our grooming sessions. Don't give up.
> 
> I do recommend getting a 4FC blade or something like it instead of the combs. I know the blades are alot more expensive, but I think they are easier to use and you don't have to worry about a comb popping off and getting a bare patch.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think we've all been there. :blush: My husband cut Mandy when I was at work one day. This was a few years ago. He shaved her face. :w00t: I was beyond upset! It was summer and very hot. He thought he was helping out. But, then, just got completely carried away with the scissors and clippers. :angry: He thinks he can cook, crochet, knit, sew, and groom dogs! :huh: He has promised to never touch any of them again. 

Awe, Dolce you look very adorable! Tell your mum not to worry! Your hair will grow back quickly as everyone else has mentioned. :wub: You are so stinkin' cute!!!! We love your puppy look, baby boy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Shot hair or long, Dolce is a cutie :wub: Period.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks suzi n kat  it is growing fast though !


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

When I took Lola for the first and only time they did it as short as that. It grew in no time at all, and it was prob. only a month before I felt it needed doing again. So I got out the clippers. Lola isn't that skinny though so she just looked well shaped.


----------

